
Soma.js: JS MVC Framework To Write Loosely-Coupled, Scalable, Maintainable Apps - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/somajs-javascript-mvc-framework-to.html#.T2iqiDuzOwo.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link If You Prefer: <http://somajs.github.com/somajs/>

